
Geohash in Golang Assembly (2018) - boyter
https://mmcloughlin.com/posts/geohash-assembly
======
gloflo
That was educating and fun, thanks for sharing!

------
jordache
geohash is a stable encoding algorithm. It should be a one time transformation
of data point to a geohash value. Squeezing out absolute performance of the
geohash algorithm is not practical use of time and resource.

~~~
simcop2387
What if I need to do this to a large dataset that hasn't been geohashed
before?

~~~
jordache
You run it once, and on each new data element you introduce into the
collection.

Or if you prefer, geohash it JIT style, and once it's persisted, you don't run
it again thereafter.

~~~
simcop2387
If I have a billion of them to hash, it's still worth it to think about how to
do the hashing more efficiently. Just because it's not something I need to do
to a large dataset constantly doesn't mean that it's not worth thinking about
how to do it efficiently because I only have to do it once.

